# Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??



## Mazi (12. April 2010)

Servus.! :vik:

Ich habe schon von mehreren leuten gehört das der mond die Karpfenfänge beeinflusst..|kopfkrat

Ich habe keine ahnung, wollte nur mal wissen was ihr davon hällt.. 

Danke schon im voraus..!


----------



## Lostparadise (12. April 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

Hab ich schon gehört, wär interessant ob des stimmt|kopfkrat


----------



## A S K A R I (12. April 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

ich hab gehört, dass es bei follmond für karpfen und aal sehr gut laufen soll.Ob es stimmt weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. April 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

ist ähnlich wie bein ostwind, der mond kann muß aber nicht die karpfenfänge beeinflussen.
ich habe festgestellt das mein fänge bei voll und neumond etwas schlechter sind als sonst.
wenn ich in meine fangbücher der letzten 20 jahre gucke zeigt sich da ein trend zu diesen mondphasen.
und trotzdem... ich habe bei vollmond in einer nacht 5 grasfische über 20kg gefangen an der elbe.
an flüssen mit ebbe und flut macht sich der mond doppelt bemerkbar finde ich, kann sternstunden geben, kann aber auch ganz übel sein.


----------



## atja93 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

bei vollmond hab ich bisher noch nie was gefangen nicht einmal bisse warn zu sehen, aber wennn es dann heller wird und der mond verschwindet dann fängts an zu beisen


----------



## Ralle2609 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

ich amche immer die erfahrung das man dann genausoviele bisse bekommen kann nur bei voll/neumond muss man anders fischen wie sonst


----------



## Mazi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

Hey, hat noch wer eine tolle Antwort..?? 
Wäre echt super..!!


----------



## Marc 24 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

Wir haben ein Gewässer, an dem tagsüber so gut wie rein gar nichts läuft. Sobald die Nacht anbricht, ist sozusagen "das Feuer frei" |supergri. Ausschließlich an diesem Gewässer haben wir beobachtet, dass dort bei Vollmond nichts läuft, was wohl auf den tagsähnlichen Zustand, sprich  Helligkeit zurückzuführen ist. Ist es jedoch bedeckt, ist dies wiederum kein Problem. Das konnten wir herausfinden, als wir in einem Abstand von 3 Tagen dieses Gewässer befischten und eine Nacht gut lief (bedeckt bei Vollmond) und die andere Nacht rein gar nichts (unbedeckt bei Vollmond).
Soweit meine Erfahrungen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Heilbutt (13. April 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*



A S K A R I schrieb:


> ich hab gehört, dass es bei follmond für karpfen und aal sehr gut laufen soll.Ob es stimmt weis ich leider nicht.


 
Die allgemeine Meinung lautet glaube ich , das Vollmond für´s Aalangeln Scheixxe ist!?!?
Ich kann es leider nicht kommentieren - dafür geh ich zu selten bei Vollmond angeln.
Soll aber zu hell sein für die Schleichers!?!?

Generell beeinflusst der Mond schon einiges, wie zum Beispiel Ebbe und Flut auf den Meeren. Von daher von mir ein eindeutiges : "Vielleicht"!!!|supergri

Gruß

Holger


----------



## thor1988bzbg (14. April 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

also bei uns ist es so, wie schon vorher gesagt wurde, wenn der vollmond bedeckt ist geht es schon mit dem beißverhalten der fische, ausgenommen der aal ( beißen bei uns selten bis gar nicht bei bedecktem oder nicht bedecktem vollmond ), aber ist der mond die meiste zeit voll zusehen beißt es wesentlich schlechter!!! hat meiner meinung nach mit den lichtverhältnissen zu tun! Gruß THOR


----------



## Mazi (18. April 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

Ich habe einen mondkalender wo steht, wann der mond günstig zum Karpfenfischen ist, und wann nicht.  
Dieses wochenende stand das wir nur mäßig fangen würden... Aber wir fingen besser den je :q 

Also meine meinung ist das der mond nicht so viel einfluss auf die Karpfenfänge hat.. ​


----------



## biggold (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

am ende liegt es immer am fisch ob er beißt oder nicht. macht nicht den mond auch noch dafür verantwortlich. meine freundin geht an solchen tagen nicht mal mehr zum friseuer oder in den garten. was soll das?

ich fange auch an normalen monden oft nichts. ich denke es im wesentlichen mit den fütterzeiten beeinflussen zu können. vor ca. 5 jahren kam mir der gedanke, und seit dem versuche ich mit hilfe von notizen diesen gedanken zu untermauern. bisher erkenne ich aber noch keine regelmäßigkeiten in sachen vollmond. beißzeiten weisen tatsächlich schon eine gewisse regelmäßigkeit auf. fänge jedoch weniger regelmäßig. naja und von gewichten ganz zu schweigen.

ich werde einfach weitere 5 jahre notieren und probieren.


----------



## Benson (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

Hi,

ich habe letztes Jahr bei Vollmond und klarem Himmel auf Zander gefischt - Montagen waren so wie auch sonst immer (und das war scheinbar falsch). Bemerkt habe ich dann, dass an der Wasseroberfläche überall kleine Fische aktiv waren (Kreise). Gefangen habe ich nichts aber ich bin fast aus dem Stuhl gefallen so heftige Schläge gab es teilweise an der Wasseroberfläche. War nichts für schreckhafte Naturen.
|uhoh:

Grüße
Ben


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

Ich habe vier Jahre in einem kleinen Weiher bei mir um die Ecke gefischt, ca einen halben Hektar groß und vom Bäumen umgeben, da war es nachts so dunkel, dass ich bei neuem Auswerfen mit der Lampe die Spots anleuchten musst, kein Quatsch. Bei Vollmond, schien das Licht von oben durch die Bäume... Wenn ich wusste dass Vollmond war, hab ich direkt mehr Futter mitgenommen, da haben wir zu zweit mit drei Ruten gefischt, bei Vollmond wussten wir uns vor Läufen manchmal nicht mehr zu helfen...Denke mal dass die dort durch das Licht stark beeinflusst wurden.

Stimme aber teilzeitgott zu, kann beeinflussen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## naCow (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

Also ich angel seit einiger Zeit nach dem Mondkalender für Angler. Muss ehrlich sagen, dass es mehr Erfolge sind seit dem. Aber eher gefühlt. Buch führe ich da jetzt nicht.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*

Unfug.
Ich geh angeln, wenn ich Bock drauf hab und nicht, wie der Kalender es mir diktiert.
Der Fisch frisst, wenn er Hunger hat, und nicht, wie der Mond meint sein zu müssen


----------



## warenandi (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Beeinflusst der Mond die Karpfenfänge??*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Unfug.
> Ich geh angeln, wenn ich Bock drauf hab und nicht, wie der Kalender es mir diktiert.
> Der Fisch frisst, wenn er Hunger hat, und nicht, wie der Mond meint sein zu müssen


 
:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m

Wenn er nicht beißen will, will er eben nicht. Da kann Vollmond, abnehmender oder gar kein Mond sein. Da kann man das beste Futter und das beste Material haben.
Petri Heil...|wavey:


----------

